# HG-One the one for me (too)



## igm45 (Mar 5, 2017)

After what felt like an eternity I purchased the as good as new HG-1 from @Phobic.

I've spent 10 days with her now and feel in a position to post my thoughts.

_First impressions_ :

This thing is beautiful, stunning. When I first saw pictures I thought the black was wood, it's coated metal and just oozes quality.

I had read elsewhere that it was heavy, don't get me wrong it's no feather, however it's easy enough to pick up and manoeuvre. This may be to do with weight distribution being quite central so no 'toppling'.

To prepare it you find the 'bite' point, so lift the numbered collar then rotate it until the burrs just touch, adjust the collar to make this your zero point. All very simple and well engineered.

_Get on with it_

Grinder now pride of place in the kitchen, form and function. Wife happy - tick, Ian happy - tick.

Weigh out 18 grams of beans (light roast), RDT applied - mist of water on the beans to stop static.

Having read so much (including the lovely review that I stole the title of this one from) I rather smart arsedly got into position. Starting with the handle at the 3 o'clock position, wife poised with baited breath (in my mind anyway, in reality she was pottering around, probably making a cup of tea).

Nine o'clock. That's what time I made it to on the virtual grinder clock, both my arm and the grinder shaking, the machine now 'stalled'.

Now I have the wife's attention of course:

DW "Don't you damage my worktop"

Me "Of course not poppet" (hoping for some divine intervention to give me time to check if I had already - I hadn't).

A few days with it and you soon learn which beans can be ground together and which require being added in batches. You soon get the rhythm right.

_Oh my God she's a spurter too_

Real benefit of this grinder is single dosing, I put 18 in and that is what comes out.

So, my 18g goes in the basket, shake, tamp. Lock pf into group head.

Leprechaun wee is back, little sprays of brown channeling goodness.

I can be frank, I'm not chuffed at this stage.

I've paid a lot of money for something that requires me to be the incredible hulk only for a brew that is being literally pi55ed up the machine.

I angrily drink the espresso.

Wait a minute, it has no right to be that tasty. I expect sourness, based on similar naked extractions. Nope, a lovely complex espresso it has hints of sourness yes, but not a sinker by any stretch.

_Week on_

It has taken a little time (not long at all) to get to grips with the grinders little foibles and it won't be right for everyone.

I'm not convinced which I prefer, the process of making the drink or the result and this adds to my enjoyment of making espresso (as I used to weigh in/out this is actually faster than sweeping chute etc that I did before). It's only me that drinks espresso so it's no real hardship hand grinding.

It does have a handful of downsides:

- popcorning does happen sometimes and you get little coffee shards pop out the top onto your counter.

- you MUST distribute well, I use WDT and sometimes Stockfleth and find very occasional channeling.

- prone to static if you don't RDT.

- can be hard work on LSOL, very easily overcome once you've learnt the techniques though.

All that said this remains pretty close to the perfect grinder (for me at least), when it produces THAT shot it is the best feeling you can have with your clothes on.

With the Foundry LSOL it has produced the nicest cup of espresso I have EVER had, anywhere.

God I love this grinder.


----------



## kennyboy993 (Jan 23, 2017)

Loving this img - please keep us up to date 

What's she like for making more than 1 drink - not too much hassle?


----------



## Phobic (Aug 17, 2016)

great write up. Best thing by far for me was how engaged it makes you feel in the whole process, I miss it very much.

on the pop corning, try grinding slower, that always worked for me.

looks great in your kitchen!


----------



## Stanic (Dec 12, 2015)

Great to hear that you are happy, love your style of writing


----------



## MediumRoastSteam (Jul 7, 2015)

Very good write up there. Grinding slower would definitely help with the popcorning. The Kinu, a smaller but very similar machine has a 1:1.something reducing gear box, so it is quite easy to grind, and that alone consequently slows it down.

I also echo your observations: RDT & WDT is essential for a grinder as such.

Glad you enjoyed it. If It wasn't for the size of my kitchen (read: too small) and the fact that the Kinu was on order I would've snapped that off Phobic when that came in the FS section without giving a second thought.

Glad you're enjoying, and please keep us up to date


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

How much are these new now btw.£1200 plus.. You got yours at a great price, so enjoy the bargain.


----------



## igm45 (Mar 5, 2017)

Thank you to all, @Mrboots2u, yes I definitely did get a bargain, I almost felt like I had stolen it when I drove off 

@kennyboy993 for two/three drinks definitely no hassle.

If you have multiple guests maybe, however I find it a real congregation/discussion point and more times than not they want to have a go anyway. You can take advantage of this and leave them to get on with that whilst you are prepping other drinks.

The MASSIVE benefit is that you can cater to tastes, if you have a large group you can ask who likes floral/fruity, who likes chocolate caramelly drinks and who would like decaffeinated.

You then weigh out and chop and change, the micro stepped adjustment makes swapping even simpler.

Thank you for the advice to slow it down, will give it a go.


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

Great review









I am so pleased you love the HG-1, you are right - it's a good looking, well engineered grinder that really produces tasty coffee.

Love the idea of letting guests take their turn with the handle!


----------



## DaveP (Jul 14, 2017)

igm45 said:


> The MASSIVE benefit is that you can cater to tastes, if you have a large group you can ask who likes floral/fruity, who likes chocolate caramelly drinks and who would like decaffeinated.


WOW.. the perfect host

All I give our guests is the option of green or blue top


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

DaveP said:


> WOW.. the perfect host
> 
> All I give our guests is the option of green or blue top


It's this or tea, that's me, oh and you ain't getting milk in it either ...The vast majority of people are just nice about coffee geeks behaviours to their face. I've long since given up trying to please anyone but myself with coffee.


----------



## MediumRoastSteam (Jul 7, 2015)

A possible solution for making drinks for guests is to have a couple of baskets in the drawer. So, you could grind and prepare the baskets. Then it is just a matter of making the drinks and you can all sit and drink together.


----------



## igm45 (Mar 5, 2017)

What I didn't mention in the review is how fluffy and clump free the grind is:


----------



## igm45 (Mar 5, 2017)

@MediumRoastSteam I have previously wondered about gear ratio on these grinders.

Surely the length of the crank arm plays a part too. It goes back to moments around a point does it not?

With this in mind what is the length of the crank arm on the kinu out of interest?

Be great to get the hand grinders together for a head to head.


----------



## Stanic (Dec 12, 2015)

The Kinu M68's arm has adjustable length with four points of attachment, I use the third furthest. My version has a gear ratio of 1:2.4, the ones sold now are 1:2.9


----------



## MediumRoastSteam (Jul 7, 2015)

@igm45, what @Stanic says. Comparing the two would be amazing. Are you up North or down South?


----------



## igm45 (Mar 5, 2017)

MediumRoastSteam said:


> @igm45, what @Stanic says. Comparing the two would be amazing. Are you up North or down South?


Daaaan saaaaff (Cambridgeshire), you?


----------



## MediumRoastSteam (Jul 7, 2015)

igm45 said:


> Daaaan saaaaff (Cambridgeshire), you?


Berkshire


----------



## igm45 (Mar 5, 2017)

70+ miles away.

What we really need is forum member with an electric conical, such as the Sette in the middle for a 'proper' head to head!


----------



## Grahamg (Oct 24, 2013)

Or wait for the first of those Niche grinders to land.... same burrs after all.


----------



## igm45 (Mar 5, 2017)

Grahamg said:


> Or wait for the first of those Niche grinders to land.... same burrs after all.


Not sure when they will be made, not even begun crowd funding yet.

Are they the same burrs or just the same size?


----------



## Stanic (Dec 12, 2015)

Grahamg said:


> Or wait for the first of those Niche grinders to land.... same burrs after all.


same burrs like which grinder?


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Grahamg said:


> Or wait for the first of those Niche grinders to land.... same burrs after all.


I understand the Niche are Kony Mazzer burrs, The HG1 were at one point Robur burrs i think , so not the same per se ( if that info is all correct )


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

Mrboots2u said:


> I understand the Niche are Kony Mazzer burrs, The HG1 were at one point Robur burrs i think , so not the same per se ( if that info is all correct )


The HG-1 does indeed have 83mm Robur burrs.


----------



## Grahamg (Oct 24, 2013)

Ah, my mistake, it's the Kinu with 68mm conicals, either way good for comparison.


----------



## Phil104 (Apr 15, 2014)

A great review and it continues to be a wonderful grinder.



> popcorning does happen sometimes and you get little coffee shards pop out the top onto your counter.


whiteyj made me a 3D disc that fits over the top of the upper funnel and that has eliminated popcorning.



> you MUST distribute well, I use WDT and sometimes Stockfleth and find very occasional channeling.
> 
> - prone to static if you don't RDT.


in addition to WDT a mini whisk (every time) works best for me



> can be hard work on LSOL, very easily overcome once you've learnt the techniques though


it can remain hard work and you need to watch the handle doesn't unscrew (which might just be mine). I have tended to avoid some superLSOL roasts because of the effort.


----------



## dsc (Jun 7, 2013)

igm45 said:


> 70+ miles away.
> 
> What we really need is forum member with an electric conical, such as the Sette in the middle for a 'proper' head to head!


I'm in Surrey with a motorised 71mm conical if you're up for it









T.


----------



## igm45 (Mar 5, 2017)

dsc said:


> I'm in Surrey with a motorised 71mm conical if you're up for it
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'd love to, except your even further at over 90 miles.


----------



## owlery (Aug 28, 2017)

Saw this post whilst lurking, and had to register to comment.

LOVE THAT WRITING STYLE!

I myself am a proud owner of the 2014 version.

Eventually you will get the hang of cranking the handle.

It is much like first using clipless pedals on a bicycle and learning to pedal in a full circle.

I also got a pair of Irwin clamps to secure the grinder to the counter top, which makes it much easier to grind.

After installing the clamps, one handed cranking is possible with pour over grinds.

My girlfriend had the same reaction as your wife when she first saw the grinder.

Now she insists on grinding her own coffee....

I guess it is not just boys who are into toys aeh?


----------



## owlery (Aug 28, 2017)

dsc said:


> I'm in Surrey with a motorised 71mm conical if you're up for it
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Didn't know you were based in the UK.

I would happily bike 90 miles just to try the sr71!!


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

owlery said:


> I guess it is not just boys who are into toys aeh?


Indeed it isn't, young man


----------



## igm45 (Mar 5, 2017)

Thought I'd give a couple of months on follow up for those that have a vague interest in my coffee obsession (unlikely) or the HG-1 (given your on this thread seems more feasible).

I have put three kilos through this since I've had it. I spent the first month of ownership solely using a naked pf to find the work flow that suits the grinder.

I have found a system that works:

Grind - stir (with my trusty skewer) - transfer to pf - stir (that trusty skewer again) - tamp - extract.

This results in consistent extraction (+-1 second with all variables the same).

The following could be described as unscientific ramblings to combat this and sound like I know what I'm talking about I may use long words.

Findings:

Small changes in weight have a greater impact on extraction than you would imagine. I used to weigh beans before grinding, then weigh afterwards find 0.5 difference either way and think 'ah, whatever that's about right'.

Now I have an accurate single dose grinder you get the same weight out as you put in. That 0.5 gram massively effects the extrication and thereby the essence of the coffee (sorry I will stop with my fickle (and pretentious) efforts at appearing intelligent).

It still isn't broken in, every now and again I have to loosen the grind settings. Even on old beans.

Stepped adjustment makes this grinder a bit of Jeckyll and Hyde:

This function is your enemy and your friend. Each step is about 3-4 second extraction time. Whilst this means that finding the sweet spot can be a little tricky (mind you I just adjust the weight ever so slightly if necessary, this single dosing mallarky is the bees knees).

Which ones good? Jeckyll?? If so the Jeckyll side of this means that dialling in a bean is beyond simple, frankly it's wonderful. I had SM sweet shop first grind I was well out 18 in 40 out in 46 seconds.

Adjustment easily made 3 steps courser, no stress and no drama 18 - 36 now in 35 seconds (both cups were Damn tasty actually do might find middle ground). Because of the steps it's easy to return to them too.

It's not for the faint armed:

I would love to tell people 'oh its really easy to grind'. It's not, it can be quite hard work actually, especially with light roasts. That said I have used VERY light roasts and still not put off them, they are quite annoying as the base of the grinder wobbles around, it doesn't mark the surface due to the rubber feet. For someone like me that only makes themselves coffee (4 a day). It is quite literally perfect, I love the whole process.

If you have a dodgy shoulder, hand or your just a complete wuss (my darling wife cannot use the thing, she is an able bodied weakling) this grinder is not for you.

It makes fantastic coffee:

Actually that one's a bit self explanatory.

As shown in the picture below I love a good process and often make my own pasta too


----------



## kennyboy993 (Jan 23, 2017)

Cool pasta pic too img


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

Excellent review. It sounds like you've really taken to your HG-1, a partnership made in grinder-heaven! On the back of this I am designating Sunday as HG-1 day in our house!

You can't beat homemade pasta - yours looks fab hanging on the rack


----------



## MediumRoastSteam (Jul 7, 2015)

Great review. I have said very similar things about the Kinu M68 too regarding the stepped adjustment and what that translates to in terms of extraction time. @igm45, do you use RDT at all? I find that some beans don't need it, but others do. I also find that, in my case, I need to adjust the adjustment by 1 step finer if I grind in the afternoon compared to grinding in the morning.


----------



## igm45 (Mar 5, 2017)

MediumRoastSteam said:


> Great review. I have said very similar things about the Kinu M68 too regarding the stepped adjustment and what that translates to in terms of extraction time. @igm45, do you use RDT at all? I find that some beans don't need it, but others do. I also find that, in my case, I need to adjust the adjustment by 1 step finer if I grind in the afternoon compared to grinding in the morning.


Yes I do RDT, it's every time for me. I'm sure some beans wouldn't require it however it has cemented itself into my work flow now.

Regarding the afternoon grind, my beans live in the freezer so I'm yet to have the time of day effect my grind.


----------



## owlery (Aug 28, 2017)

I love using the blind tumbler for WDT, although not with a skewer, but a mini-whisk from some cooking shop in angel.

Perfect sized so that I don't miss a single bit when sitrring, and I get perfect pour every time from a naked pf (actually gets quite boring, no drama, no nothing).


----------



## owlery (Aug 28, 2017)

And... forgot to say, love the home made pasta!


----------



## igm45 (Mar 5, 2017)

Follow up follow up...

For those of you that are interested in this grinder, here are some further observations if you wish...

Since my earlier reviews I tried clamping the grinder to the work surface, effective but ugly. I then purchased the Tenura extreme super grip mat. You remove the feet from the grinder, place the mat between grinder and work surface and that's it. Wow!! what a difference. If you own this grinder I urge you to buy the mat as well, I cannot overstate the difference it makes.

Cleaning and maintenance

This grinder really is easy to clean, 5mm allen key below the bottom burr. Remove, clean that and the upper burr. Insert, tighten. Done.

Plus, big bonus here... completely retains grinder setting when re-inserted. Bonus.


----------



## igm45 (Mar 5, 2017)

Retention test:

Before this test I will set some definitions of retention as per @DavecUK Niche review:

• Total Retention - I am using a slightly different definition here:

The total amount of coffee retained after the grinder is first used (whether that be post clean or brand new). I will also test this after a few days, as per the original definition.

• Dose Consistency

The output weight v input weight.

I


----------



## igm45 (Mar 5, 2017)

Day 1:

Stripped grinder down. Weighed beans.

N.B this is weight WITH water from RDT.










After this I ground the beans.










Frustratingly I didnt weigh the metal jug that had some water in still. Regardless the total retention must be less than 0.41g.

I stripped it down again and this is what was stuck in the machine:










I tried to weigh this but it didn't seem to weigh enough to register. It did flicker up to 0.02g at one stage:


----------

